# Jensen Sub (haha)



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I won this 10 inch Jensen sub at a raffle at wal-mart today!  It is the XS 1010 with 450 watts peak and 150 rms. What does it mean by saying on the box: Sensitivity: 88db SPL (1 watt, 1 meter) It came with a small box and I have no idea how do hook this thing up. I tapped into my rear right speaker and ran the wire to the sub. Is this what you are suposed to do or are u supposed to run a wire directly from the deck? Why does the sub have 2 pos, and 2 negative connections? Am I supposed to hook up 1 + and - from each rear speaker? With one pos and neg the bass is weak. I do not have an amp and i dont know if my stock clarion deck has outputs for one. What color wires are the pos and negative running from the rear speakers? (installdr.com does not work for sentras) Yes I plan on upgrading the Head unit this January. What kind off bass should I expect from this sub with an amp? I like heavy bass that you can hear outside the car. How many of these Jensen subs will it take? I dont usually listen to cds in the sentra, most of the time in my 2k2 explorer. But I want to start a system going in the Sentra. Please try to answer as many questions as you can.

Thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

If the sub has 2 pos. and neg. connections that means it is a DVC (Dual Voice Coil) sub. You can run the sub in parallel or series (that is what I think its called) mode.








Not sure if this will help.

Dont connect the sub to your rear speakers, because it will take more power than you have and you wont be able to hear anything from any of your speakers including sub. 

I am not sure, but I think that red is pos. and balck is neg. Dont take my word for it though. Look it up. I dont want you to mess up your sub because of me.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

by no means do i want to sound like a dick:

RED=HOT=POSITIVE= +
BLACK=GROUND= -

back to some other questions, sensitivity is the measure of sound emited by the speaker with one watt at one meter(3.3ft).

do not hook the sub up without an amp, it does no good otherwise.

when you get an amp you will have the choices of running the amp bridged to one channel then in parallel on each coil (+ of one coil to + of the other, - of one coil to - of the other) in this configuation your amp will be running 2ohms MONO (*sidenote* i was once told that once you bridge an amp to one channel you are infact halving the ohms for STEREO channels, which is to say 2ohms mono is 1ohm stereo, or at least that is what the amp "sees". but i may be wrong on that)or running series ( you put amp + on coil (1) + then you take coil (1) - and hook it to coil (2) + then hook amp - to coil (2) - ) with this config you will be 8ohms MONO. 

or lastly you can hook channel one to coil one and channel two to coil two. with this config you will be running 4ohms to each coil.

if its a claion deck then you probably will have pre-outs for amps.

the expectation with this sub is better than nothing but worst than most.

hope this help PM me if you have anymore questions


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2002)

Jensen subs are 10x better than Pioneer Premier... now before you flame me for saying this, I had one of the subs he is talking about in a .75'^3 box and it bumped about 1/2 as good as my Kicker CompVR that I have now does... anyway, I ran it bridged in parallel off of a Rockford Fosgate 250a2 for months without any problems. Great quality for the price - I got mine for $19.99 on sale... I bought it with the refund money I got for the dang Pioneer Premier sub that blew up... I had one that threw a voice coil at normal listening volume, then I had the replacement for that one melt and catch fire in my trunk... my box still smells bad because of it... 

Anyway, I hate Pioneer and will NEVER put a Pioneer subwoofer in my car... but I do have 2 sets of Pioneer components that sound pretty good, but not enough better than the speakers that are in it right now to replace them... 


Oh yeah, and you need an amp. I would not reccomend a Jensen amp because they run VERY hot... they also don't put out a whole lot of power. I have a Rockford Fosgate 250a2 I got for a steal and it has served me well running at 1-ohm for 8 months now w/o any problems...


----------

